# Killies Import > Non-Killie Segment >  *non killie* Possible new Dario sp. from Bangladesh

## Nonn

I went to Bangladesh on business trip but managed to find sometime out collecting and came back with this fish. Isn't he cute? This little guy look like an intermediete species between the Dario dario of India and Dario hysginon of Mynmar, neat fish eh?



Well...I don't know how to make picture appear in this page.

----------


## ruyle

> Well...I don't know how to make picture appear in this page.


No problem, Nonn, I have this problem, too!  :Laughing:  

This fish is a real looker! Hope you have these available when I move to
Thailand!

Regards,

Bill Ruyle
farang9[/img]

----------


## shortman

Hi Nonn and Farang9,

I have corrected Nonn message by adding the [img] http://...... [/img] before and after the http url. Same as what Farang9 have did it.

Bregds

----------


## stormhawk

Nonn, that's a really neat little fish. It certainly isn't as colourful as _Dario dario_, but its still a nice fish. Hopefully you'll start a captive breeding project with this new fish. You might just get another species named after you.

_Dario panitvongi_ :wink:

----------


## stormhawk

On 2nd thought, the male has a small black blotch on the front part of the dorsal fin, could it be that this is the Dario from China? _Dario dayingensis_

----------


## Nonn

stormhawk:

The locality of the_ Dario dayingensis_ is very far away from where I find this one and in different river drainage. It is less likely to be the Chinese species although I have to admit this is the one I have less information. I do have preserved specimen of both D. dario and D. hysginon but not the D. dayingensis. 

I already have one Schistura name after me (paper coming out soon) and it is a Thai species. This Dario will be name something else. I don't want too many panitvongi around. Don't you get bored when you see too many exel**** or bleh***  :Very Happy:  If any I might be the co-author of the the species. 

Well....let me be sure before I dream any further.... 

Farang:
I arrived home from Bangladesh on Thursday. Yesterday, I found some eggs scattered on the tank floor so I've already remove them. If the eggs are fertile, I will get to see the fry in a few day.  :Very Happy:

----------


## Nonn

Here is the picture of the Dario hysginon, you will notice that it has somewhat longer body shape and lack the white bar on the dorsal fin


Here is the picture of the Dario dario, they are differed well enough that I don't need to explain, I guess. 


Let see if the picture will appear or not.

----------


## Nonn

The paper said D. dayingensis doens't have the black stripe on side of its head, but my guy have that black stripe so he is not the D. dayingensis, yahoo!

----------


## stormhawk

Hi Nonn,

Haha, lucky you. To find a whole new species is a great experience indeed. Good luck on co-authoring the description for the new guy. Hopefully you'll have enough of these guys to go around the next time round. I will be visiting Thailand to see my relatives in the near future so if I'm lucky I'll be able to see you in person. :wink: Wouldn't mind going on a short expedition to catch some wild fishes. That would be a whole new experience compared to just catching wild guppies in the drains here. :P

----------


## ruyle

Nonn:



> Farang:
> I arrived home from Bangladesh on Thursday. Yesterday, I found some eggs scattered on the tank floor so I've already remove them. If the eggs are fertile, I will get to see the fry in a few day.


Keep us posted, Nonn! BTW, great looking fish photos, I'm damn envious!  :Laughing:  

Regards,

Bill
farang9

----------


## hwchoy

> The paper said D. dayingensis doens't have the black stripe on side of its head, but my guy have that black stripe so he is not the D. dayingensis, yahoo!


Nonn, be sure to send us copies of the paper  :Cool:  how about a short story on the collection trip itself?

ps: yahoo! maybe a trademark, suggest you shout "Yeehaa!" instead  :Laughing:

----------


## timebomb

> Wouldn't mind going on a short expedition to catch some wild fishes. That would be a whole new experience compared to just catching wild guppies in the drains here. :P


Jianyang,

When I was in Bangkok, one of his friends told me Nonn is crazy  :Laughing: . He said Nonn spends all his free time in the jungles/forests of Thailand where dangerous animals are known to prowl. Nonn often goes in alone and he arms himself with only a spoon and a net.  :Shocked:  You may want to think twice about going on an expedition with him  :Laughing: 

Nonn,

I'll be curious to know how you discover the new species in the short time you were in Bangladesh. Please tell us the whole story when you have the time. 

Loh K L

----------


## hwchoy

Kwek Leong, he is probably one of those type who strikes 4D every week while the rest of us hope of one in a life time  :Confused:

----------


## Nonn

I looked into the tank where the eggs were this morning and all were disappaered. My heart sank..... then I noticed some thing very very minute moving very fast in the clump of java moss!!!!!!! They've HATCHED!!!!!! Yeahhh haaaaaaaaaaa (Thanks for the advice, Choy)

I've been to Bangladesh for almost every month for atleast 3 years now. I visited the area 3 times already but never manage to have enought time to get my finger wet. This time, I slipped out during the feild surveyed and caught this one in a small pond next to a market and rice field. They were Danio rerio, Oryzias sp., Channa sp., Colisa sota (beutiful fishy) and a few other fish. Full report will come soon  :Very Happy:  

Let me know if any of you guy is coming, we will work something out.

----------

